
Apple Stock Has Inflated Another Dangerous ‘Dotcom’ Bubble in the Nasdaq - smaili
https://www.ccn.com/apple-stock-inflated-another-dotcom-bubble-in-the-nasdaq/
======
throw03172019
But Apple is actually making money.

